# Questions to ask yourself in the wake of the N.C. active shooter incident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Career Survival*
with Sgt. 

Officer Justin Garner of the Carthage, North Carolina Police Department responded to a call we've all probably thought about, and hopefully visualized and trained for: an in-progress shooting, this one at a local nursing home. When it was over, eight people were dead, the gunman had been shot and arrested, and 25-year-old Officer Garner was on his way to the hospital, where he was treated and released. 
As I write this little is known about the shooter's motives or how the police managed to stop the gunman, but Police Chief Chris McKenzie confirmed that Officer Garner was the first to arrive and was met by the 45 year old shooter in a hallway. Justin Garner was described as well-trained, and is already being hailed as a "hero" by his department and by the media. What a way to end the deadliest month for law enforcement officers so far this year, as we mourn the death of 12 of our brother officers in March, twenty-nine so far in 2009. As we learn more about his incident we will most certainly be able to learn from the actions of Officer Garner and the other responding units. In the mean time, consider these points.

*Are you really ready for that "shots fired" call?* 
Since Columbine, police departments have made a concerted effort to train their first responding patrol officers how to deal effectively with active shooter without waiting for a special response team. We usually train to wait for at least a second (and hopefully an third) officer to arrive before forming an ad hoc team and going after the shooter. Trainers like Ron Borsch believe that the first officer to arrive on scene should make entry and hunt the killer down. As we teach in the Street Survival seminar, back up is always better but you also have to mentally, physically, and emotionally train for that day when its just you against evil. Its best to train for a variety of scenarios; and regardless of the training you receive, you should frequently be visualizing your own response to an active shooter in your community.

Full Article: Questions to ask yourself in the wake of the N.C. active shooter incident


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ive participated in force on force training with the Revere and N.Attleboro, as well as UNH PD's using airsoft guns to replicate an active shooter scenario utilizing the actual local high school. Why dont more dept's embrace this kind of training. Its realistic, effective, and provides transferrable skills. The guns operate, look, and feel identical to their real counterparts, reloading and mag capacity are the same, and the short range ballistics are impressive. The advantage to a non marking round is that you can utilize actual environments such as the local high school and not cause any damage. 
I am a member of a local team comprised mainly of active duty and retired Military, and active LEO's from MA, NH, NY, and VT who use this training to keep their skills fresh. We are always looking for new places and people to train and practice with, if anybody on here is ever interested....we'd love to have you come see what we're all about. And if you know any foreclosed houses/abandoned buildings that would make good training venues...all the better. If you havent seen the top shelf stuff we use, and are only familiar with the crap sold at Wal-Mart, then you are in for a surprise. We're not clowns with paintball guns, our next big event is in May, sponsored by the US Army and being held at the Ft. Drum NY MOUT Urban Training site. This is a full scale, mock city that contains 35 individual structures, including many 4 and 5 story buildings complete with a working sewer system. We would not be able to use this training facility if the Army diddnt take us seriously, even though deep down for us, it is a lot of fun to run around shooting at eachother.


----------

